# Digital camera under 20k



## adith13 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi,im looking for a digital camera with good image quality and great video recording capabilities.but it should be under 20 k


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

The New NIKON digi cam, forgot the model no. though oops


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 23, 2008)

the new sony cyber-shot..clicks when u smile...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 23, 2008)

20K is a big budget, go to the store and select any sony cybershot or canon ixus. If you want more info search google for camera reviews and find models at compareindia.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

But keep in mind 2 things:

1. Above 8.1 Mega Pixels, it doesn't matter anymore
2. Get one with at least 10x Optical Zoom


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2008)

For 16k you you may get an excellent camere form cannon
Its canon powershot sx 110 IS. It is with 10x optical zoom.

and if you can wait a bit then cannon powershot sx 10 IS will be available in india. 
it has a 20x optical zoom with lots of features. 
It could be around 20k .


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

I had similar requirements. 
Go for Sony Cybershot H50.. it will just come inside the budget. I Got a deal at DASS store in pune for 18.9k. Ditched it and imported a Panasonic FZ28. Check google for specs n ratings.

FZ28 is top rated followed by SX10IS and H50

FZ28 is definitely not available in india. SX10 isnt either. H50 is the best bet if u buy from india. 

You can buy the FZ28 off ebay for around the same price. Mine was US$392 from a HK based worldwide seller inclusive of shipping(free) 8 gb crard and 2 extra batteries + other stuff


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2008)

first check the dpreview.com for review and compareindia.com or jjmehta.com or prices ,then take any decision.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

*www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

use this compare tool..


----------



## rajismine (Jan 20, 2009)

I can provide you with a SX10 IS for 18K. PM me...I am in Hyderabad


----------

